# Galaxy S3: Rooting & ROM



## Websurfer48 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All,

Thank you in advance for any help you can provide a newbie to rooting & ROMS.

HARDWARE: 
Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3, SCH-I535.10

SOFTWARE: 
Android V. 4.3, 
Baseband V.: I535VRUNCNC1

This is my previous phone, but I'd like to clean it up and go back to it as my "new" phone is a pain in the ****.

What I'd like to do is:

1) Backup photos and, if possible settings; 
2) Root; and, 
3) install a stable custom ROM.

MY QUESTIONS:

1) BACKING UP - since the phone is not active (doesn't have a SIM card in it), what's the best way to back up what I'd like to/need to prior to rooting? I have MyBackUp Pro installed on it.

2) ROOTING - I've researched rooting this phone and have seen myriad one-click and other solutions and, frankly I'm a bit confused about which way to go. I'm also confused about the different versions of this phone (different Android versions and different carriers) and some sources saying this phone can't be successfully rooted, and some saying it can.

3) INSTALLING A STABLE ROM - I've heard and read a lot about CyanogenMod but, again I've read where I can and cannot successfully put CyanogenMod on my particular phone.

Could someone please help me out.

Thank you so much!!!

Websurfer


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Websurfer48 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help you can provide a newbie to rooting & ROMS.
> 
> ...


1) My Backup Pro should work just fine. Other option would be Titanium Backup Pro.

2 & 3) You can root the NC1 4.3 using saferoot or the new towelroot method, but that's all you'll be able to do as I don't believe any ROMs were updated to the NC1 base. So best bet would be to ODIN flash back to ML1 4.3, then use either saferoot or towelroot to root the phone, install safestrap, then you can flash any 4.3 ML1 based touchwiz ROM through safestrap. You cannot flash any AOSP based ROMs like Cyanogenmod now that you have a locked bootloader.

VRUCML1 ODIN tar file found in this thread - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2589314

Everything else you need to know can be found in the OP of this thread along with the links to the other threads you need:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2639337


----------



## Websurfer48 (Jul 15, 2014)

landshark said:


> 1) My Backup Pro should work just fine. Other option would be Titanium Backup Pro.
> 
> 2 & 3) You can root the NC1 4.3 using saferoot or the new towelroot method, but that's all you'll be able to do as I don't believe any ROMs were updated to the NC1 base. So best bet would be to ODIN flash back to ML1 4.3, then use either saferoot or towelroot to root the phone, install safestrap, then you can flash any 4.3 ML1 based touchwiz ROM through safestrap. You cannot flash any AOSP based ROMs like Cyanogenmod now that you have a locked bootloader.
> 
> ...


Thank you landshark! I'll read through those links and see if I can figure all this out. I'm hoping one of them has the steps to do each thing in the process. I'm pretty good with computers and with my smartphone, but rooting is completely new to me.


----------



## Websurfer48 (Jul 15, 2014)

Websurfer48 said:


> Thank you landshark! I'll read through those links and see if I can figure all this out. I'm hoping one of them has the steps to do each thing in the process. I'm pretty good with computers and with my smartphone, but rooting is completely new to me.


Hi,

I was able to flash my S3 back to ML1 4.3 using ODIN, and then root it using saferoot, and to backup using EFS Professional. However, I was not, even after hours of searching able to find safestrap for my particular model and Android version, ao I was not able to flash a touchwize custom ROM.

Could you please point me in the right direction to find the safestrap version I need and possible recommend some custom ROMs which will work with my phone?

Thank you again for all your help.

Websurfer48


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Websurfer48 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was able to flash my S3 back to ML1 4.3 using ODIN, and then root it using saferoot, and to backup using EFS Professional. However, I was not, even after hours of searching able to find safestrap for my particular model and Android version, ao I was not able to flash a touchwize custom ROM.
> 
> ...


As I said in my previous post, everything else you need can be found in the OP (first post) of the thread in the second link I provided. In that OP, you will find a link to the safestrap that works for the S3 and a link for a download list which lists all the ROMs you can run through safestrap. You will have to read the OP of each ROM thread to determine which ROM best suits your needs in terms of look, feel, and customizations included or available.


----------

